# Snowboard beanies



## beaniegirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey if anyone is interested I make snowboard beanies for guys, girls, and kids. The best one is the Bearded Beanie! Check them out!

Royal Blue Adult Bearded Beanie by SimonDesign on Etsy
Hand knit and crocheted hats and accessories by SimonDesign


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

tits or gtfo


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

T.J. said:


> tits or gtfo


this

10char


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Is it bad that I'm actually liking that beanie? Not so much the purple top. I'd want a black cap and darker brown beard. Or better yet... A Snowolf grey/black beard!


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

That thing looks like it would be super cold if you were flying down the mountain or just on a windy day in general.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL, I'd get it. Just not for $30. I have a hard time finding big beanies. I have long hair and the beanie always seems to slide off.


----------

